# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [quête perso] Parlons-en !

## Guitou

*[MAJ] => Lee Tchii commence à en parler ici.*

=====

WARNING, spoiler possible.  ::P: 

J'ai bien galérer dans Orr, j'ai tué du zombie, j'ai supporté le maréchal, j'ai perdu des amis ( ::'(: ), etc, etc.
Maintenant on me demande d'aller visiter 

Spoiler Alert! 


Arah (en mode histoire j'imagine)

.
Y'aurait des motivé pour m'accompagner ? Idéalement des personnes ayant aussi la quête (d'ailleurs quelque soit l'ordre choisit (moi c'est les soupirs) la quête ultime est la même ?).

Limite si certains sont proches de la fin on peut aider pour atteindre la dernière quête.

Enfin voilà, voilà quoi, tout ça ne se fera pas avant la semaine prochaine (laissons ce week-end à l'event).

----------


## Maderone

Fous moi des majuscules à ce titre, bon sang  ::o: 
On est pas sur jvc !

----------


## Korbeil

(ne lui obéit pas, il est juste jaloux  ::P: )

----------


## olih

A mon avis tu devrais sans soucis trouver du monde pour faire Arah histoire et finir la quête perso dans la guilde.
Bon pour l'instant mon élémentaliste n'est que niveau 50 et doit 

Spoiler Alert! 


aller faire un tour sur l'ile de la Griffe

.

Je crois qu'

Spoiler Alert! 


Anonyme

 à la quête  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Myron

Faut que j'essaie d'avancer mon histoire perso jusque la cette semaine. J'ai eu la flemme jusqu'ici de la continuer après le lvl 60.

----------


## Lee Tchii

*montre la sortie à Olih*  :tired: 

J'ai la quête et je suis aussi au même stade que l'histoire.
Je l'ai même déjà faite avec un groupe de canards.
Bref, c'quand tu veux.
J'ai aussi une norn et une humaine en reroll, bref, n'hésitez pas à demander des groupes canards pour les quêtes perso !

----------


## Lanilor

Je dois être à la quête level 76. Je vais essayer de finir vite pour être dispo pour Arah dans la semaine.

----------


## kino128

D'ailleurs je me demande si les visites dans les donjons font intégralement partie des quêtes ?
J'en suis à la partie contre des séparatistes dans les champs de ruines, je viens de passer lv40 et donc de débloquer les Catacombes et Caudecus, mais les quêtes ne m'y ont pas envoyé.

Ou alors c'est encore un peu trop tôt dans l'histoire ? (je ne me suis vraiment occupé de la quête qu'à partir du lv30).

----------


## Beenasse

Non effectivement, les précédents donjons ne sont pas obligatoires pour continuer la quête perso.  Pour Arah, c'est peut-être différent, si c'est l'ultime étape?

----------


## kierian

> Pour Arah, c'est peut-être différent, si c'est l'ultime étape?


Ouep, Arah on n'y échappe pas manifestement, je n'ai encore fait aucun donjon, et ma quête perso est donc bien bloquée à Arah (depuis genre mille ans, va vraiment falloir que j'y passe aussi)

----------


## olih

Oui voila, en essayant de ne pas spoiler.
Arah est l'ultime étape de la quête perso.
C'est le seul Donjon obligatoire pour cette dernière.

Pour les autres donjon en fait, ils servent à mieux comprendre le background du jeu et les interactions entre les différents membres des "fils du destin"(?).

----------


## Guitou

Bon et bien l'event terminé, il est temps de s'organiser pour :

*La victoire ou la mort !*
Enfin avant ça question con : j'ai jamais testé de participer à la quête de quelqu'un d'autre en ayant la même quête, on peut grouper, entrer dans la même instance et effectuer la quête à plusieurs ?

Qui est partant (en est déjà à l'ultime étape de la quête) ?
Quand êtes-vous partant ? Genre un soir vers 20h ou 21h ou bien même 17h ?

Partants :
Hitally à partir de 17h de lundi à jeudi.

----------


## olih

> Bon et bien l'event terminé, il est temps de s'organiser pour :
> 
> *La victoire ou la mort !*
> Enfin avant ça question con : j'ai jamais testé de participer à la quête de quelqu'un d'autre en ayant la même quête, on peut grouper, entrer dans la même instance et effectuer la quête à plusieurs ?
> 
> Qui est partant (en est déjà à l'ultime étape de la quête) ?
> Quand êtes-vous partant ? Genre un soir vers 20h ou 21h ou bien même 17h ?
> 
> Partants :
> Hitally à partir de 17h de lundi à jeudi.


Oui.
Si vous êtes au même niveau de quête, celui qui lance l'instance fait les choix, les autres les subissent. A la fin pour ceux qui n'ont pas lancé l'instance, on a la possibilité de valider ou non l'instance pour eux même.
Si on n'est pas sur la même quête : on subit l'histoire, on aide et c'est tout.

----------


## Lanilor

Je devrais être dispo jeudi, plutôt vers 21H.

----------


## Xam

Bonjour les canards.
J'ai deux persos qui doivent faire l'ultime quête de l'histoire perso.
Je suis disponible tous les soir entre 17 et 20 heure normalement.
Bon jeu.

----------


## dragou

Juste un ptit truc, veillez à ce qu'arah soit ouvert car hier en aprèm on a essayé de récupérer arah mais l'event avec le géant était une nouvelle fois buggé -_-

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya un canard qui a un envoûteur de l'autre coté de la porte et qui peut nous TP normalement.
Faut vraiment que je fasse ce donjon, j'ai plus de place dans mon coffre perso !

----------


## olih

> Ya un canard qui a un envoûteur de l'autre coté de la porte et qui peut nous TP normalement.
> Faut vraiment que je fasse ce donjon, j'ai plus de place dans mon coffre perso !


Qui avait  :Emo: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Fichu puzzle jump des rochers sur la nouvelle île ?

----------


## olih

Bah le 3e run de l'event, il me fallait bien un lv80  :Emo: .
Et je ne l'ai pas remis en place.


:edit: Arah n'est plus bugguée et est accessible, et mon envout est positionnée au cas où.

----------


## Guitou

Nan mais on est des canards, on a ce petit truc en plus qui fait que le donjon sera accessible au moment où il le faudra (je passe sous silence que comme des canards on va wipe 15 fois comme des #%$*@ avant même d'y arriver).

Du coup pour l'instant on a de présent :
Hitally à partir de 17h de lundi à jeudiLanilor dispo jeudi, plutôt vers 21HXam tous les soir entre 17 et 20 heure normalement

En gros c'est pas gagné...  ::'(:  <- larmiche censée apitoyer les gens pour qu'ils nous donnent des POs ou viennent nous aider.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il FAUT que je fasse ce donjon très vite je vous dis !
Je suis dispo plutôt l'après-midi, mais après si une date est fixée, je m'arrangerai. Nia.

----------


## Guitou

Ben très vite moi je veux bien ce soir par exemple, à partir de 17h, faut juste trouver 3 canards.
Quitte à le refaire ensuite pour d'autres.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il est sympa l'event d'ailleurs (à part la toute fin). Mais il manque la musique de l'Arbre Clair pendant la purification d'Orr avec un ralenti.
Ça avait un coté plus épique, j'ai écrasé une larme ...

----------


## Guitou

Celui qui précède l'ultime quête ?
Moi j'ai trouvé ça un peu faible. :/

----------


## Lee Tchii

Spoiler Alert! 


On affronte l'oeil ultime de Zaithan à deux glandus -et avec un élémentaliste c'est tendu- et là l'endive te dit de le défendre pendant le rituel -ah ah ah- et tu te fais submerger par des vagues de mobs tandis que l'avant garde revient et tu te dis que ça va jamais passer ! Le tout au ralenti avec la douce musique ...



Franchement, t'es exigeant  :tired: 
TOUT est épique quand on joue un élémentaliste.

----------


## kino128

> TOUT est épique quand on joue un élémentaliste.


Tiens ça me rappelle que ça fait un moment que voulais vous demander si vous aussi vous luttez à mort contre les boss de la quête perso.

Le premier 

Spoiler Alert! 


(le ministre corrompu)

 j'ai dû mourir 4 ou 5 fois (alors que j'avais 15 niveaux de plus).
Et là aux champs de ruine j'en ai eu deux 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Gram et Ajax)

, j'ai bien dû mourir 2-3 fois sur chaque (surtout le second, jusqu'à ce que je commence par rez tout le monde et qu'ils le tuent tous seuls).

A chaque fois je me dis que soit les boss sont fumés, soit l'élémentaliste c'est tout pourri comme classe, soit... c'est moi qui suis tout pourri  :Emo: 

Vous vous en sortez comment vous ?

----------


## Guitou

Comme dit Lee Tchii oui on galère beaucoup (en tant qu'elem), généralement si un PNJ est avec moi je l'use jusqu'à la moelle en le laissant bien prendre l'aggro.
Si y'en a pas je reste loin et je balance tout ce que j'ai comme pet (2 élémentaires dont l'elite plus la gouivre).

Le pire (mais rien à voir avec la quête perso) c'est les mobs de la nouvelle zone, les karkas avec leurs 4 ou 5 tick à 2k+ sur moi, ils sont à 90% et moi déjà à 20%.

----------


## kierian

Je me connecte là faire du leveling pour mon envout' jusqu'à 20h mini donc si vous avez besoin d'une personne supp, je suis dispo. (en guerrier)
Par contre, je suis un gros noob, j'ai toujours pas fait de donjon donc à prendre en compte.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je peux crier Arah longtemps ? En plus, visiblement, je vais avoir besoin de farmer le donjon en exploration pour mon Légendaire.
Sniff. Sniff.

----------


## olih

Laisse moi finir les quêtes persos (et les 11 niveaux qu'il me manque :tired) avec ma petite elem et on va organiser un truc.

----------


## Guitou

Ben vu que tout le monde est dans les fractales je pense qu'on va attendre olih. :/
Tous les soirs je demande mais d'un coup y'a comme un froid sur le /g.

----------


## Maga

Je viens de ding 80 sur mon thief donc je suis chaud pour faire cette fin d'histoire perso. Je suis dispo ce WE plutot à partir de 16h.

----------


## tibere

> Ouep, Arah on n'y échappe pas manifestement, je n'ai encore fait aucun donjon, et ma quête perso est donc bien bloquée à Arah (depuis genre mille ans, va vraiment falloir que j'y passe aussi)


 moi pareil...faut que je fasse cette quête ultime pour mon elé que je laisse trainer parce que c'est un donjon ^^

----------


## Anita Spade

Je suis dans le même cas avec mon Charr ingénieur qui n'a toujours pas trouvé la motivation nécessaire pour bouger sa carcasse poilue au delà des portes de ce donjon.

----------


## Beenasse

Je dois le faire également, mais je ne suis dispo que le soir pour ma part (21h --> ...).

Guitou, si tu dois encore faire ce donjon, est-ce qu'on ne s'organiserait pas pour fixer un jour et une heure histoire de se faire ça entre canard ?

----------


## olih

Je suis prêt à aider si besoin.
Mais fixer un jour/heure c'est surement une bonne idée.

----------


## Guitou

> Guitou, si tu dois encore faire ce donjon, est-ce qu'on ne s'organiserait pas pour fixer un jour et une heure histoire de se faire ça entre canard ?


Oui imposer un horaire serait sûrement une bonne idée, j'avais essayé de demander les horaires des gens et du coup tout le monde avait son propre horaire.  ::P: 

Un soir de semaine (je te laisse choisir) vers 20-21h ? Je sais qu'il y a Lee Tchii qui dois aussi faire arah histo.
Déterminons un horaire, imposons-le et go !

@Olih : merci, si on est pas 5 je te fais signe.

----------


## Beenasse

Tous les jours de cette semaine sauf aujourd'hui.  
Donc je propose le 28 à 21h.

Qui qui vient ?  ::P: 
Espérons que ça ne dure pas jusque 0h  ::):

----------


## Myron

Attention que c'est relativement long tout de même.

----------


## olih

Oui enfin 1h30 quoi.
La durée classique d'un mode histoire (sauf bien sur le manoir).


Spoiler Alert! 


Et le 28 à 21h, c'est le drame, Arah n'est plus controlé par le pacte ou alors buggué, vague de suicide chez les canards !

----------


## Guitou

Long ? Genre plus que 2h ?

Et OK pour le 28, 21h.

----------


## Xam

Je suis partant pour mercredi 28 à 21h  pour Arah histoire avec ma gardienne.

----------


## Guitou

Arah histo le 28/11 à 21h tapante (sous réserve qu'Arah soit toujours sous le joug du pacte) ! 
- Beenasse 
- Xam
- Guitou
- 
- 
Olih ? En éventuelle 5e roue du carosse ça te va l'horaire ?

----------


## Koops

Dispo tous les aprems et certains soir avec mon elem je dois ausi finir ce donjon pourri  ::(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bravo, on me compte même pas dedans !  ::o: 
Olih et moi seront les deux derniers, epicétou, et les autres feront un autre groupe !

----------


## Guitou

Ben non je me permet pas d'ajouter des gens à l'insu de leur plein gré. :/ Mais j'avais bien précisé que ça t'intéressait.  ::P: 
Sinon je crois qu'Olih se proposait d'aider seulement, il a pas besoin de faire Arah histo a priori.

Arah histo le 28/11 à 21h tapante (sous réserve qu'Arah soit toujours sous le joug du pacte) ! 
- Beenasse 
- Xam
- Guitou
- Koops
- Lee Tchi

----------


## olih

> Bravo, on me compte même pas dedans ! 
> Olih et moi seront les deux derniers, epicétou, et les autres feront un autre groupe !


Je sens comme une légère pression  :tired: .
Mais si un autre canard en a besoin je laisse ma place sans soucis.


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui je l'ai fait samedi soir avec mon élem  ::ninja:: 



:edit: Par contre je peux venir vous soutenir sur mumble !


Spoiler Alert! 


Et me foutre de votre gueule.

----------


## Beenasse

Il est possible que je sois là un peu plus tôt, mais rien n'est certain donc j'ai préfèré dire 21h pour être certain.
Dans tous les cas, on pourra partir un peu plus tôt si tout le monde est là, évidemment.@Olih : Quelqu'un qui connait un peu c'est bien aussi !  ::):

----------


## olih

De toute manière, Lee Tchii l'a déjà fait au moins une fois, elle vous montrera le chemin  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

J'ai fait le chemin 3 une fois, ça sert ou il a rien à voir ?
Et pour olih en (anti) pompom-girl sur mumble, moi je dis pas non.  :;):

----------


## olih

Du genre :
"Allez y foncez, c'est tout simple !"
"Ah je ne vous avais pas dit, il y a des yeux et ils oneshot quasiment"  ::trollface::

----------


## Narquois

> Comme dit Lee Tchii oui on galère beaucoup (en tant qu'elem), généralement si un PNJ est avec moi je l'use jusqu'à la moelle en le laissant bien prendre l'aggro.
> Si y'en a pas je reste loin et je balance tout ce que j'ai comme pet (2 élémentaires dont l'elite plus la gouivre).


Gouivre = Guivre homosexuelle?  :^_^: 

Désolé...  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Ah oue c'est guivre. Mais c'est parce qu'en anglais c'est wurm, c'est pour ça. :sifflote:

----------


## Aghora

Je peux peut-être vous aider avec ma voleuse, si j'arrive à finir les quêtes perso qu'il y a avant.



Spoiler Alert! 


Je dois aller fouiller la tombe de machintruc pour faire le rituel qui va pas marcher, puis trouver où faire le rituel pour marcher, et enfin tuer l'oeil

.

En fait si vous voulez de moi comme 5e, va falloir m'aider un peu.

----------


## Guitou

Pour l'instant on est déjà 5. :/

----------


## Aghora

Alors ça va, je reviendrai la semaine prochaine. Ouf.

----------


## Guitou

> *Arah histo le 28/11 à 21h tapante* (sous réserve qu'Arah soit toujours sous le joug du pacte) ! 
> - Beenasse 
> - Xam
> - Guitou
> - Koops
> - Lee Tchi


Hop ! Auto-quote pour petit rappel !

----------


## olih

Mouah ah ah.
Pardon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Guitou

Tu rigolera moins quand on viendra te chercher sur mumble pour que tu nous expliques tout en détail et qu'on te fera répéter plein de fois et longtemps.

Bon en vrai quelqu'un a déjà fait l'histoire une fois, donc tout repose sur Lee Tchii (ah mais c'est pour ça que tu rigoles peut-être ?).

----------


## olih

> Tu rigolera moins quand on viendra te chercher sur mumble pour que tu nous expliques tout en détail et qu'on te fera répéter plein de fois et longtemps.
> 
> Bon en vrai quelqu'un a déjà fait l'histoire une fois, donc tout repose sur Lee Tchii (ah mais c'est pour ça que tu rigoles peut-être ?).


Mais enfin !
Pas du tout.

----------


## Guitou

Tu voulais dire "pas du tout", je suppose.  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

je veut bien y participer également si j'ai fini ma quête perso avant ce soir >< je dois être lvl 78 je crois au  niveau de ma quête

----------


## Guitou

Sauf erreur après 78 il y a encore plusieurs étapes lvl 80.
Mais de toutes façons on est déjà 5 pour ce soir, il faudrait en trouver 4 autres pour refaire un groupe.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis la seule qui aie ...  ::o: 
Oh My Gorgeous Poney ! Olih ! Vient vite me ré-expliquer comment battre le monstre sur la petite île !!!

----------


## olih

> Je suis la seule qui aie ... 
> Oh My Gorgeous Poney ! Olih ! Vient vite me ré-expliquer comment battre le monstre sur la petite île !!!


Les cailloux sont tes amis  ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

> je veut bien y participer également si j'ai fini ma quête perso avant ce soir >< je dois être lvl 78 je crois au  niveau de ma quête


Si tu veux pas de spoiler passe ton chemin.  :;): 


Spoiler Alert! 


Après la quête lvl 78 il reste 5 quêtes avant d'atteindre l'ultime étape à Arah.

Tout est expliqué ici.

----------


## Koops

Toujours ok pour ce soir ?

----------


## Guitou

Mais évidemment, c'est quoi ton pseudo IG ? Oue c'est koops, logique. ^^

[EDIT] Sur le /g j'ai Koops et Xam, Lee Tchii je demande même pas ( ::P: ) manque Beenasse. Je vais aller manger en attendant.

----------


## Koops

Lee Tchii on t'attend !!!!

----------


## Guitou

Wouhou ! \o/

wouhou.jpg

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un hélico buggué.
Premier dragon tué en deux instances de tir.
Aucun wipe.
Je ne suis pas morte une fois.
Ce donjon est une réussite !  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Je veux une vidéo complète du run FRAPSée par un huissier assermenté  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

2 gardiens, 3 éléms, un huissier n'est pas utile, ce groupe était une réussite.

----------


## Beenasse

Un bon groupe, en tout cas ça m'a semblé tellement facile.Une personne qui parle, parle et parle encore  ::ninja:: .
En tout cas, même si nous avons du refaire l'instance à cause d'un hélico (technologie Charr ?) c'était une bonne soirée pour ma part.  Merci à tous !
@Olih : Es-tu toujours dans les fractales niveau 1 au moment où j'écris ces lignes ?  ::ninja:: 
 Si ça vous dit, j'ai d'autres donjons en mode histoire à faire également  ::):   Tous à partir de la fournaise (sauf Arah  :B): ).  On peut fixer ce genre de rendez-vous si d'autres canards sont partants.A noter qu'il y a aussi les events PVE de notre ami pureContact !

----------


## Guitou

Regarde ici, ce lien en particulier, à la date de ce week-end l'évènement "This is my story".

Par contre je sais pas comment se passe l'organisation, les inscriptions, etc.

----------


## Beenasse

Oui je sais, et je ne veux pas nuire à ces évents.  C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai signalé l'initiative de pure dans mon message  ::): .
Mais j'ai des horraires particuliers et je ne suis pas forcément libre à ces horraires, ce qui est peut-être le cas pour d'autres  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon ca y'est, mon reroll Ingé à fait son Ding lvl 80 hier en fin de soirée (les 10 derniers niveau fait au craft), et il va donc falloir que je fasse toutes les quêtes d'histoires qui reste (j'en suis à environ 60%) pour accéder à Arah. En gros d'ici la semaine prochaine il me faudrait des compagnons pour refaire ce donjon.

Si y'a d'autres gens intéressés, faites signes.

----------


## Lanilor

> Si y'a d'autres gens intéressés, faites signes.


Je fais signe. 
Je suis toujours aux quêtes de level 78 mais je devrais terminer ça ce WE.

----------


## Aghora

*Signe*

----------


## Lee Tchii

Déjà je voudrais remercier Guitou qui a eu l'amabilité de transformer ce sujet pour me permettre de poster deux gros pavés pleins de spoils.
En effet, je trouvais qu'on ne parlait pas assez des quêtes persos en général, or elles sont assez variées, surtout au début, et même à la fin concernant nos morts et nos survivants.
Comme je suis une personne très logique, je vais commencer par un retour sur l'instance finale, la fête des Moas.
Pour ne pas vous faire spoiler malgré le noir, je vous conseille de sauter mes messages !








Spoiler Alert! 


Voilà donc, enfin, ENFIN victoire, on a gagné, on est les plus forts. 
Au début je trouvais ça bidon de tuer Zhaitan, que je considérais comme le gros vilain big boss de Guild Wars 2, mais après l'instance, j'ai compris qu'on allait bouter du dragon en série, et ça tombe bien, il nous en reste 4 !
Alors cette instance finale, ben j'ai bien aimé. 
Dans GW1 et Nightfall, on avait pas de fin potable (surtout Nightfall, qu'est-ce que c'était bidon comme fin !) et là on commence à s'approcher de quelque chose de satisfaisant.
Déjà on trouve mon endive préférée (aka Trahearne) en train de faire son autiste (mais c'est pas sa faute, c'est sa Grand Chasse qui déteint) à l'écart sur un bateau volant. 
Ben ça colle bien au personnage et au background. Et j'adore encore plus quand il nous sort que "Le monde vous doit beaucoup, commandante. 
Tant que je serait maréchal du Pacte, je veillerai à ce que cette dette soit honorée.". Oh oui, honore-la, pas de soucis !  ::wub:: 
Hem bref, c'est un peu étrange ensuite de voir nos grands héros danser la polka mais pourquoi pas. 
Disons que les voir parader en héros, ça c'était plus choquant. Les "Destiny Edge" ne se sont radinés qu'Arah, et on s'est tapé tout le boulot en amont seuls, et ils osent parader avec nous ! Greumph.

S'en suit une scène mémorable où Trahearne se tourne vers votre personnage, met un genou à terre et ... ben quoi, c'est quasiment une déclaration, non ?
Et regardez ce screen qui va en faire rager plus d'un : (surtout la réponse de mon personnage !)



Cliquer ici !
Mouhahahahaha.



Spoiler Alert! 


Certains ont arrêté juste après la danse des moas ... mais il yavait tout Fort Trinité à inspecter, avec des dialogues en voix itou !
Par contre, j'ai cherché partout les 3 chefs des Ordres du Pacte et Tedgwen et Warys, et je ne les ai pas trouvé. 
J'ai trouvé des personnages que je ne connaissais pas du tout en revanche. 
Ce qui n'était pas si intéressant mais marrant.
J'ai choppé un morceau de viande que je n'ai pas réussi à offrir à mon endive et comme tout le monde j'ai récupéré une arme du pacte qu'elle aurait été plus utile avant de péter du dragon qu'avant.
J'ai même trouvé mon amie Quaggan ! *tropmimi*
Cette fin était bien sympa à mon avis. Je suis retournée ensuite à Fort Trinité dans l'instance et je ne suis pas retombée sur les mêmes dialogues.
Je n'ai pas encore visité l'Arbre Clair pour voir si son discours a changé aussi.
Vivement la prochaine extension !

----------


## Myron

Perso j'ai bien plus apprécié la partie du cirque du début de l'histoire perso que la fin. J'avais vachement plus accroché à l'histoire du premier en fait.
Et ce rassemblement de pnj destinés à nous piquer la vedette. Aussi lourds que Kormir qui devient déesse parce que ON c'est tapé le boulot.

Mais dans l'ensemble ça restait une petite histoire agréable à jouer.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Aussi lourds que Kormir qui devient déesse parce que ON c'est tapé le boulot.


Ouais! Je lui en ai toujours beaucoup voulu à ce propos, et comme je suis rancunier je lui en veux toujours, et je ne la considère pas comme une déesse, elle restera ce lancier du soleil casse-burnes, aveugle et que j'ai du me trainer comme un fardeau jusqu'à la fin.
Rurik était un pnj débile, mais au moins il a eu le bon goût de mourir au début et de ne pas me voler la vedette.

----------


## Beenasse

Lee-tchi, as-tu fait un travail de recherche pour avoir des vrais vêtements pour ton perso ?  
Ou alors ça vient naturellement et tous les autres persos féminins sont joués par des gens en mal d'une certaine satisfaction IRL ?

----------


## olih

Trouver des vêtements légers couvrant pour un perso féminin est une gageure dans gw2  ::sad:: .

----------


## kierian

> Trouver des vêtements légers couvrant pour un perso féminin est une gageure dans gw2 .


Pour info, celles que tu peux avoir via le HoM grâce à tes points de GW1 (des fois que tu les aies et que tu n'es pas fait gaffe, ou que tu puisses les avoir sans trop d'efforts) genre 6/7 de mémoire, sont plutôt "couvrantes".  ::): 

gw109_crop.jpg

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ou alors ça vient naturellement et tous les autres persos féminins sont joués par des gens en mal d'une certaine satisfaction IRL ?


On va dire que c'est un troll et juste un troll, mais je le prends mal quand même.  :tired: 
D'abord, parce que le sujet de mon message n'est pas "est-ce qu'un tas de pixel graphiquement corrects sied à vos goûts IRL ?" et ensuite parce que mon personnage est vêtu de pied en cap et en pantalon.
Donc merci d'aller baver plus loin ...

Pour Myron et Anita, vous n'êtes pas les seuls à m'avoir fait remonter cette critique.
C'est peut-être parce que je suis plutôt cool que ça ne m'a pas dérangé, en tout cas pour Trahearne et Kormir.
Kormir est cheffe des Lanciers du Soleil, elle a beaucoup plus de bouteille que nous sur Elona quand on commence l'histoire et elle est plus ou moins responsable du retour d'Abbadon. Qu'elle se "sacrifie" en devenant Déesse pour le bouter encore une fois ne m'a pas perturbé plus que ça.
Pour Trahearne, même si beaucoup le considère comme inutile, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la seule personne qui en connaisse autant sur Orr, et donc indirectement sur le dragon. Il a passé ces 25 dernières années à Orr à étudier les lieux, les pratiques, les rites ... sans lui, ça aurait été difficile "scénaristiquement" d'expliquer comment on avait l'idée d'affamer, d'aveugler le dragon et de purifier les lieux, pour mieux le poutrer avec des bateaux. Et, j'y reviendrai dans mon autre paragraphe sur l'histoire personnelle en générale, mais pour accrocher au monde, il fallait faire rentrer le joueur dans un Ordre, mais en faisant cela, on ne pouvait diriger le Pacte.


Voilà voilà.

----------


## Beenasse

C'est dommage de le prendre mal, quand on sait que ce n'était pas un troll du tout.  J'ai eu plusieurs fois l'envie de créer un perso féminin, mais je trouve ça ridicule d'avoir un perso féminin habillé (ou non habillé) de la sorte sur un champs de bataille (Avis qui n'engage que moi et je ne juge pas les choix des autres, enfin pas directement  ::ninja:: ).
C'est donc ce qui m'a toujours rebuté.  Par contre en ayant fait Orr avec toi, ton elem m'a paru beaucoup plus habillé qu'à l'habitude, d'où ma question en revoyant ton screen ici...
C'était donc une question sérieuse...  Mais j'ai bien compris en voyant la réponse d'Olih que ce n'était apparement pas évident de trouver des vrais habits pour un perso féminin.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Trouver des vêtements légers couvrant pour un perso féminin est une gageure dans gw2 .


Mouaif, c'est un peu une légende urbaine ça. Allez faire un tour sur cette page, cliquez sur "show" Light Armor et vous verrez qu'il y autant, si ce n'est plus, d'armures "couvrantes" que "découvrantes". Qu''on trouve beaucoup plus de joueurs avec les deuxièmes, c'est un fait, mais c'est pas la faute du jeu.

Sinon, toute l'histoire perso de GW 2 est une vaste blague dans laquelle on ne se sent impliqué que dans la première partie (celle qui concerne notre personnage). Et je parle pas du combat final qui est aussi proche de l'adjectif épique que Trahearne de l'adjectif charismatique (spam touche 2, seriously ?). Chez Anet ils sont très fort pour construire des univers et des backgrounds, par contre dès qu'il s'agit d'y faire vivre des histoires, c'est la catastrophe. Ce problème de personnages secondaires qui prennent la place des joueurs, ce n'est pas nouveau, c'était déjà le cas dans les premiers où l'on était jamais les moteurs du l'histoire, c'était toujours la bande à Menhlo. Bref, c'est vraiment le gros point faible du jeu de mon point de vue.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mouais ... c'est plutôt que ce n'est pas le genre de réponse que j'attendais.
C'est difficile de trouver des armures habillés en tissu pour les femmes. Les armures culturelles sylvari sont magnifiques en revanche.
Pour les humains, la T1 est très couverte, mais pas terrible. La T2 est laide et la T3 est indécente à mon sens. Mascarade me rebute complètement, de même que les armures d'Orr.
Question donjons, celle que je porte vient d'Ascalon : pas terrible mais couvrante. Les armures de donjon sont assez couvrantes en général mais je n'aime pas leur skin.
J'ai en tête trois armures dont le skin me plait beaucoup, mais je n'ai pas encore assez de pierres de transmutation fines pour les adapter. Je cours après : Seer, Stately et l'Acolyte.

----------


## Myron

Acolyte c'est le bien.  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> Je cours après : Seer, Stately et l'Acolyte.


L'acolyte ? Vraiment ?
C'est elle que j'ai et qui me vaut régulièrement les remarques comme quoi ma norn est plus habillée sans l'armure.
Ou alors tu parlais de l'outrider (juste en dessous sur le lien d'Arkane) ?
En fait y'en a 2 du même nom sur le lien, je suppose que tu parlais de la 2e (à coté de seer).

----------


## Myron

Moi je parlais de celle "Seer" justement. Qui en français est une armure d'acolyte exo.
La première acolyte dont tu parlais c'est en fait l'armure à plumes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aime beaucoup aussi les deux autres.
Mais l'intervention d'Arkane m'oblige à passer directement à la quête personnelle dans son ensemble. 
J'espère qu'on pourra reparler de cette fin que je trouve pour le moment la mieux faite des Guild Wars.
Attention spoilers pour la suite ...







Spoiler Alert! 


Donc, pour vous situer, j'ai joué humaine/classe moyenne/orpheline/Prieuré (et les autres choix n'ont aucune influence sur le reste du scénario).

*Avis général :*
J'ai globalement apprécié cette quête personnelle. Avec des moins et des plus. 
J'ai été plutôt prise dans l'histoire et sa trame, avec l'envie de poursuivre.
Je n'ai connu qu'une période de creux, pendant les quêtes du Prieuré. 
Et après j'ai cavalé en général.



*Première partie : la percée d’un héros local*

Spoiler Alert! 




Pendant la première série de quêtes, j'ai beaucoup aimé les personnes croisées et l'histoire. 
Le Promontoire Divin et la Vallée de la Reine sont des cartes sublimes. 
Certains les trouveront trop classiques mais je me suis régalée.
Logan est agréable (mais si, je vous assure !). 
La comtesse Anise est *LE* personnage que j'ai trouvé le plus réussi du lot, et son duo avec Logan archétype du guerrier/Anise rusée, posée et réfléchie marche très bien.
 L'aubergiste et sa fille, qui sont pourtant censés être une sorte de famille adoptive sont beaucoup moins réussis que Faren dans la quête noble, par exemple. 
D'ailleurs, quand on revient les voir dans l'instance personnelle, on est blasé de leur peu de communication.



[insérer ici un aparté qui n'a pas de rapport : je recherche le moyen de reproduire l'armure d'Anise, merci de me donner vos infos là-dessus]



Spoiler Alert! 


La « seconde » partie de la quête personnelle est plutôt réussie également. 
On y découvre les complots autour de la couronne, parfois enracinés depuis Guild Wars 1, et entendre parler à nouveau du Blanc-Manteau et de la Lame Brillante fait sourire.



*Seconde partie : Le héros et les Ordres de la Tyrie*



Spoiler Alert! 


La quête personnelle embraye ensuite avec la poursuite de la carrière de héros de notre personnage. 
(Enfin) Remarqué par la Reine, elle nous envoie au contact des Ordres afin de se frotter à des problèmes plus globaux, et notamment la menace que Orr et Zhaïtan font peser sur la Tyrie. 
A la fin de ces quelques quêtes, on nous propose de choisir un Ordre et d'y commencer une initiation.

Autant ce choix d'un Ordre était complètement logique dans une progression scénaristique "héros d'une ville/d'une région/d'un ordre/de la Tyrie", autant il aura plus tard une conséquence évidente qui vous a beaucoup fâché. 
Mais c'était nécessaire pour intégrer notre personnage à une intrigue dont l'échelle spatiale s'élargit au fur et à mesure du temps qui passe.

C'est aussi à partir de là que mon intérêt à un peu lâché. 
Autant on est un héros au Promontoire, autant on passe novice quand on rejoint un Ordre. 
C'est logique car on doit faire ses preuves, mais c'est un peu répétitif également avec la première partie de quête personnelle. 
Et cela passerait à chaque fois surement mieux si les PNJ à nos côtés étaient de vrais héros, et ne passaient pas leur temps à jouer les carpettes. 
Logan par terre, ce n’est pas crédible quoi ! Même Anise a tenu plus longtemps que lui dans une mission ! Enfin bref ...

Sierran était un personnage tout à fait surprenant, et j'ai regretté l'attitude coincée de mon propre personnage, attitude qu'on ne pouvait pas du tout modifier. 
Sierran c'est un peu une sylvari asura, pour que ceux qui ne l'ont pas connu comprennent. 
Complètement fofolle et irresponsable. 
Mais elle a permis de faire passer l'un des Ordres les moins drôles (les Veilleurs sont des guerriers et les Soupirs des espions) pour un Ordre vivant et aventureux. 
Et ça, ce n’est pas rien.



*Seconde partie bis : Les hésitations du héros* (oui, mais lequel ?)

Spoiler Alert! 




Arrive ensuite l'île de la Griffe (et la première déconnade scénaristique sérieuse, mais j'y reviendrai après). 
Les zombis prennent l’île, tuent quasi tout le monde, menacent l'Arche du Lion. 
Sierran se sacrifie pour sauver des vies. 

C'est le grand désespoir. 
Mais aussi la sonnette d'alarme.
 A ce moment-là on comprend que Zhaitan menace la Tyrie toute entière, pas que certains endroits, et que c'est une menace qu'un seul Etat ou qu'un seul ordre ne peut vaincre. 

Et également, à travers la perte du mentor, on crée l'envie de latter la tronche sévère au nécro volant (si la vague impression d’héroïsme que transpirait notre personnage ne suffisait pas comme motivation propre). 

Trahearne entre alors en jeu (catapulté certes, j'y reviendrai) et nous propose de consulter l'Arbre Clair. 
Personnellement, et jouant une humaine, les sylvaris et l'Arbre Clair, c'était aussi tangible que la tombe de Gwen à Noir Faucon en n'ayant pas joué à GWEN. 
Mais quand on joue sylvari, ça parait beaucoup plus logique d'aller consulter l'Arbre Clair au moindre souci.
 Passons.

L'Arbre dévoile alors une vision de l'avenir dans laquelle on voit les trois Ordres arpenter victorieux Orr, et où Trahearne est leader de cette union. 
On y apprend également une information importante pour la suite du scénario. 
Je dois dire que si, quand je l'ai joué, cette phase m'a paru lourde et sans intérêt (surtout parce qu'on marche beaucoup), en prenant du recul, c'était très intelligent. 
Je vous le démontrerai comment juste après. [Mais vous avez remarqué que le héros n'est pas dans cette vision ? Et que cette scène, en tout cas pour moi, ne s'est pas reproduite dans le jeu ?]

L'Arbre révèle ensuite que les serviteurs du Dragon vont attaquer votre Ordre (suite à l'attaque de L’Île, Zhaitan a découvert que les Ordres étaient dangereux. Merci Olih !) et vous partez avec Trahearne les sauver. 

Cette attaque (et son échec grâce à l'Arbre Clair) force votre Ordre à reconnaître que la menace du Dragon est très très sérieuse et qu'il faut agir. 
Grâce à la vision de l'Arbre Clair, vous savez comment : on réunit les trois Ordres et on leur propose de s'unir dans un but commun pour le bien de la Tyrie. 

Si les Ordres acceptent, le Pacte ainsi fondé a besoin d'un leader. 
Et c'est là que naît un des problèmes qui a saoulé pas mal d'entre vous, mais qui me parait tout à fait logique : le héros ne peut pas être le chef du Pacte, parce qu'il appartient déjà à un Ordre. 
Et les autres Ordres seraient alors défavorisés. 

Pour maintenir un Pacte stable, il faut un chef en dehors des Ordres. 
Et ce chef, l'Arbre Clair vous l'a désigné : c'est l'endive (adorée) qui vous suit depuis l'attaque de l’Île de la Griffe. 

Je sens des dents qui grincent, mais tout ceci est TRÈS logique. 

Pour ancrer notre personnage dans un monde et sa problématique, l'entrée dans un Ordre était essentielle.
Mais cette entrée excluait donc de devenir Chef du Pacte. 
De surcroît, Trahearne est, comme il le dit lui-même, un érudit, pas un Chef de Guerre, et sans la vision de l'Arbre Clair, cette idée n'aurait germé dans l'esprit de personne, et même pas la sienne. 

C'est donc au héros de proposer Trahearne comme chef, et celui-ci d'accepter en nommant le héros aussitôt bras droit. 

Bon nombre d'entre vous auraient préféré l'inverse : le héros comme Chef et Trahearne en conseiller (on ne peut pas se débarrasser comme ça de la personne qui connait le mieux Orr et le Dragon  ::P: ). 
Pour l’équilibre des trois Ordres, et aussi pour que cela reste cohérent qu'on aille à droite à gauche pour faire avancer l'histoire, on ne pouvait pas incarner ce chef. 
Même Trahearne par la suite ne se déplacera que lorsqu'il sera vraiment nécessaire à l'histoire. 
C'est normal, un chef ça prend moins de risque. 
Et nous on est des casse-cous. Des foufoux. Des aventureux. 
La paperasse, l’organisation, les réunions, très peu pour nous !

Trahearne est nommé Chef du Pacte, mais il n’a cette légitimité que parce que le héros l’a mentionné, et que le héros est son bras droit. 
Trahearne le sait, et la (les ?) quête suivante aura pour but de montrer ses aptitudes à commander, à prendre les bonnes décisions, mais aussi à combattre. 
L’envoi d’un vassal du Dragon pour tuer Trahearne (et le héros) et récupérer un artefact orrien appuie également la nomination de Trahearne : Zhaitan le reconnait alors comme une menace assez sérieuse. 
Et de ce fait, les trois Ordres le respectent comme chef.



*Troisième partie : Tous ensembles menant l’assaut sur Orr*



Spoiler Alert! 


Désormais les trois Ordres sont unis autour d’un objectif commun, d’un Chef reconnu et de son bras droit plus qu’efficace. 
On enchaine les missions préparant l’établissement d’un camp sûr à Fort Trinité, puis les missions à Orr directement permettant au Pacte d’avancer en ces terres hostiles jusqu’aux différents objectifs. 
Dit comme ça, ça parait rapide, mais il y a beaucoup de missions dans cette phase, allant de la prise d’informations sur Zhaitan à la protection des troupes.

On croise également pas mal de personnages durant ces phases, et également beaucoup meurent. 
Mais de mon côté, peu de morts m’ont marquée. 
Tonn, l’asura bombardier est mort en héros. 
On a même eu droit à une mission entière pour tenter de consoler sa veuve, et j’aurai aimé au moins autant pour la mort de Sierran, comme une cérémonie au Prieuré … 
Une norn animiste, une norn rodeuse et une Charr passionnée d’hélicoptères meurent également, mais on les voit trop peu pour s’attacher. 
Notre personnage a l’air bizarrement plus atteint (ou alors c’est le cumul de morts) que pour Sierran (alors que moi je criais un gros « NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON » irl).

Trahearne avance ses pions (et nous-même) avec toujours plus de succès que moins, et sa connaissance d’Orr se révèle très précieuse. 
On affame le Dragon en tuant ses bouches. 
On l’aveugle en s’attaquant à ses yeux. 
On le prive de troupes en démontant l’ossuaire. 
On le prive de force en purifiant Orr (au terme d’un combat plus qu’épique avec un élémentaliste !).



Et puis vint Arah.



Spoiler Alert! 


On me dirait que la date de sortie de Guild Wars 2 a été avancée pour sortir avant kung-fu panda WoW et que le scénario a été bâclé à Arah pour cela, je le croirai volontiers.

Déjà, Trahearne ne participe pas à l’assaut final, ce qui est complètement illogique. 
On m’a souvent rétorqué que c’était parce que sa Grand Chasse avait pris fin, qui était de purifier Orr. 
Mais cela ne tient pas, car tant que Zhaitan vivra, il ne laissera pas Orr redevenir un grand jardin. 
Les développeurs avaient une excuse en orr (uhuh) : Trahearne semblait mal après avoir lancé le rituel de purification, et il aurait suffi de dire qu’il était hors combat à ce moment-là, et qu’il fallait frapper le dragon le plus vite possible. 
Mais non. Et ça ne tient pas debout. 
Passons.

On retrouve les héritiers du Destin enfin réunis, mais complètement catapultés là. 
Pas à un moment il n’est expliqué qu’ils viennent en renfort au Pacte, ni comment ils ont atterri là. 
On sait juste que l’assaut final est donné, et qu’il faut tous les aéronefs, même le nôtre bloqué à Arah pour une raison non donnée. 
S’en suit une vague de récupération de noyaux d’énergie (alors, est-ce que notre vaisseau a perdu les siens, est-ce des noyaux provenant d’épaves, collectés par l’ennemi, ou est-ce que les zombis aiment les kibrille, rien n’est dit) et le sacrifice complètement inutile de Logan pour permettre à l’aéronef de s’envoler. 
Genre ce n’était pas possible de couper la corde en s’y accrochant, ou même de la couper en tenant une échelle de corde reliée à l’aéronef …

Bref, après il faut renvoyer des rochers lancés par des géants alignés, et les rochers renvoyés ont tués les géants. Bouhahahaha ! 
Après on affronte plusieurs dragons dont pas un n’essaie de couler notre aéronef. Ça ne doit pourtant pas être trop dur. 
On lâche le gros de nos troupes à un endroit, mais pourquoi, là encore rien n’est dit. 
Puis on atterrît sur le grand aéronef avec Logan pour affronter enfin Zhaitan. 
Zhaitan qui pourrait broyer le vaisseau, et qui se met bien devant le laser qui lui tire dessus … 
Puis on achève la bête qui ne pense ni à nous atterrir dessus, ni à répliquer. 
Enfin bref, le combat final est épique (sauf l’achèvement, je sais) mais complètement n’importe nawak !

Et comme d’ordinaire, les PNJ ne servent à rien, ou pas grand-chose.

Et après, on a la fin, que j’ai bien aimé, même si Trahearne nous sortant qu’il aurait bien aimé participé à l’assaut final quand RIEN ne l’en empêchait, c’était énervant …



*Ce que j’ai aimé en général :*

-       L’histoire principale est très bien écrite, et cohérente.
-       On y croise des personnages savoureux pour lesquels on écrase une larmichette à leur mort. 
Et d’autres qui ne meurent pas et qu’on a envie de voir plus.

*Ce que j’aurai aimé :*

-	Le principe du face à face pendant les dialogues. 
Ca ruine tout, ça n’apporte rien. Une vue globale à la GW1 aurait été très bien.
-	Moins de combat et plus de réflexions dans la quête perso. 
On tape en PvE, on tape en donjon, on tape en event, taper et ne faire que ça en quête perso AUSSI, c’est lourd.
-	Un système avec plus de choix de réponses. 
A part à de rares occasions où on peut choisir une orientation de réponses, on est généralement bon, héroïque, et blasé (pour les humains). 
Et pourquoi pas des choix de romance ?  ::P: 
-	Plus de conséquences des choix pris, avec des insertions dans les quêtes suivantes. 
Plus de cohérences en général. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pourquoi Tonn a droit à une mission de mémorial et pas Sierran ?


-	Que les donjons soient obligatoires dans la quête perso. 
On laisse les héros complètement fâchés et on les retrouve limite presque potes sans autre explication …

Ce que je n’ai *pas* aimé :

-	Arah, dont le scénario est à jeter.
-	Malgré des auteurs et des acteurs doubleurs, les PNJ sont peu vivants. 
Et les héritiers sont complètement antipathiques avec leurs griefs àlanoix.


Spoiler Alert! 


Les voir parader à la fin du jeu alors qu’ils n’ont rien fait pour le Pacte, pour Orr, ni même vraiment pour tuer Zhaitan … GRRRrrr ! 
Si au moins l’histoire des donjons avait un rapport plus concret avec la lutte contre le Dragon ! 
Genre si le noyau d’énergie du grand aéronef avait été inventé grâce au leg de Snaff (enfin le maitre de Zojja quoi) ! 
Si la bataille de la Citadelle avait apporté une flotte d’aéronefs, d’hélicoptères, de sous-marins et de tanks ! 
Si on voyait les Kodans dans l’assaut ! 
Mais non rien …


-	Que les PNJ aient des stats de bouseux et qu’ils finissent en carpette tout le temps. 
Comment voulez-vous croire que les héritiers songeaient vraiment à détruire Cralcatorrak (machin) sans être capables de tenir debout sur un pont sous les assauts de pauvres zombis ? 
Au moins nos compagnons dans GW1 étaient presque aussi utiles que nous-mêmes !
-       Trahearne complètement catapulté au moment de l’Île de la Griffe. 
Alors que c'est une personnage dont on comprend l'importance dès le début en quête personnelle sylvari, pour les humains (et j'imagine les autres races), il apparaît alors comme la personne qui remplace notre mentor sans trop de raison et sans nous demander notre avis. Et ça à mon avis, ça n'a pas aidé à apprécier le personnage.

*Guild Wars 2 : Un jeu dont vous êtes le héros !*



Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, je l’affirme haut et fort ! 
Ceux qui ont l’impression que Trahearne leur a volé leur victoire devraient plutôt en vouloir aux Destiny’s Edge, et encore … ils m’ont plus fait pitié qu’autre chose. 
Entre Logan qui abandonne Caith dans la Tonnelle. Eir qui est prête à se suicider. Le Charr complètement bourrique. L’asura qui, alors qu’elle n’en démordait pas, finit par tourner sa veste et rallier le groupe … 
Caith est certainement celle qui apparait la plus sympathique dans les donjons (alors que dans l’arc sylvari, je la trouve beaucoup plus froide et dure). 
Logan m’avait paru bien plus sympa dans l’arc humain. 
Je n’ai pas joué asura ni charr, et à peine en tant que Norn, où Eir m’apparait pour le moment assez neutre comme modèle.

La Tyrie. 5 races. 3 Ordres. Un Dragon. Chacun de son côté. 
Et rien ne peut se débloquer sans vous (nous, enfin, le héros quoi !). 
Trahearne a pour Grand Chasse de purifier Orr. Caith doit tuer un dragon (d’ailleurs, si c’est Zhaitan, on se demande pourquoi avec son groupe elle s’est attaquée à Craca … mais bon). 
Caith pense que la Grand Chasse de Trahearne est impossible et le conduira à sa mort, alors qu’ils ont besoin l’un de l’autre pour mener leurs Grand Chasses. 
C’est parce que les Ordres regroupent des races différentes que les peuples s’unissent. 
C’est parce que le héros fait partie d’un Ordre que les Ordres (et donc les peuples) se sentent impliqués dans cette chasse au Dragon. 
C’est grâce au héros que Trahearne devient Maréchal du Pacte, apportant ainsi les informations et les moyens de vaincre le dragon. 
C’est grâce au Pacte que Trahearne peut réaliser sa Grand Chasse en purifiant Orr et affaiblissant le dragon. 
C’est parce que le dragon est affaibli qu’on peut le tuer.



Bref, tout ça, c’est grâce au héros. Et ché bo. Vivement les extensions !

Et pour ceux qui continuent à trouver qu'on a pas assez le beau rôle dans les Guild Wars, j'ai envie de répondre que ce type de jeu ne se prête pas à des héros au premier plan. 
On est dans un MMORPG, pas un RPG. 
Autant jouer à Dragon Age, Mass Effect ou Baldur's Gate si on souhaite à tout prix incarner un personnage au premier plan. 
Dans Guild Wars 2, on joue la progression d'un aspirant héros devenant héros, mais dans un monde où des personnes comme Logan, Caith ou Trahearne n'ont pas attendu de sortir de leur capitale au lvl 1 pour se préoccuper du sort du monde. 
Forcément on a besoin de l'aide d'autres personnages qui en savent beaucoup plus que nous. 
Même si rien ne peut se faire sans nous. Ça me parait assez logique.

(Mon prochain post sera pour l’ouverture d’un topic sur le Lore).

----------


## olih

Toute l'évolution des relations entre les Destiny’s Edge se fait dans les Donjon en mode histoire.

----------


## Aghora

::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Quelle analyse Lee Tchi! ^^

Je serai sans doute moins bavard mais j'avoue que je suis d'accord avec toi sur de nombreux points :


Spoiler Alert! 



La comtesse Anise est vraiment un super personnage et j'ai attendu jusqu'à la dernière mission qu'elle revienne parce que ça me paraissait logique que ce personnage soit important.
Et pareil je need son armure mais visiblement impossible de l'avoir.

Du reste j'ai vraiment accroché à la partie humaine. Elle commence doucement mais pour moi à ce moment la du récit c'est logique.

J'ai choisis humaine noble qui voulait bosser dans un cirque et ensuite prieuré.
La première mission je l'ai trouvé sympa et ensuite ça deviens moins intéressant jusqu'à ce qu'on tombe sur la comtesse et qu'on puisse faire cette fameuse mission SANS COMBAT ou il faut mener une petite enquête dans une fête. J'ai adoré cette partie et le duel judiciaire qui s'en est suivi (au coté d'Anise ^^) était aussi relativement sympa.

Vient ensuite l'arc avec le cirque qui est très différent et pourtant très très sympa avec un peu de folie et d'humour très bien dosés.

A ce moment la j'était vraiment à bloc pour la suite. J'ai fait les missions suivante entre prieuré et soupirs mais aucun de ces deux choix ne m'as donné l'impression de régler le problème plus intelligemment que si j'avais choisi les veilleurs. Finalement on ne fait que se battre et c'est loin d'être passionnant.

Les missions du prieuré ensuite étaient assez inégales dans leur qualité selon moi et j'ai eu pas mal de soucis de quêtes bugées qui n'ont pas franchement amélioré mon ressenti sur le contenu. Par exemple devoir tuer une reine dévoreur légendaire seul alors qu'il est sensé y avoir une bombe pour la tuer...(mission pour sauver les skritt qui en dehors de ces morts en boucles étaient super drôle et bien trouvé selon moi).
J'ai appris à apprécier notre mentor au prieuré au fil des missions alors que au début je ne l'appréciais pas et c'est plutôt bien joué de ce coté là. J'ai ensuite moi aussi été très déçu à sa mort.

Tout se qui se passe après m'a vraiment déçu à tout point de vue. Missions pas passionnantes. Personnages insipides. Aucune réflexion et rebondissement téléphonés jusqu'au combat contre le Dragon de l'île de la griffe que j'ai trouvé aussi passionnante qu'une journée de travail à la chaîne.

J'ai ensuite arrêté la en faisant tout le reste et me disant que j'y retournerai quand je n'aurais plus que ces mission à faire.  Et finalement je n'aurais pas du parce que les missions qui suivent sont plutôt sympathiques dans le fond et je me suis bien amusé (surtout quand on m'a enfin laissé manipuler ce Tank) jusqu'au donjon d'Arah ou tout les problèmes que tu as évoqués sont bien présents selon moi également. Gros bémol cependant sur toutes les mort de pnj très artificielles qui résultent d'une cut scène pourrie ou on ne peut encore une fois rien faire hormis les voir crever bêtement alors qu'on gérait plutôt bien la situation. Ces pnj que j'avais à peine remarqué et que mon personnage pleure comme si ils avaient été importants pour elle...

Bien que ce que tu dit sur notre endive préférée soit en effet plutôt justifié je pense que c'est les moyens exagérés qui lui sont donnés pour le rendre "charismatique" ont justement l'effet inverse sur le joueur. Son épée kikoolol et ses invocations de golems en masse alors que moi en nécro je ne pouvais en invoquer qu'un seul m'ont clairement fait sortir du rôle de héros et relégué au rang de spectateur de son histoire.

Si le but était clairement qu'il soit l'homme(salade) qui rassemble alors que nous, héros, sommes la pour les actions d'éclat il aurai été préférable qu'il travaille plus son coté charismatique et stratège et qu'il nous permette de garder la vedette en ne lui donnant pas tout ces pouvoirs quasi-divins qui brisent le sentiment que nous avons le premier rôle.





Le plus drôle c'est que ces faits ne m'auraient pas du tout dérangés si les mission s'étaient echainées comme des coopération en équipe à la GW1 plutôt que vendue par des marketeux comme une histoire dont j'était LE heros.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> L'intervention d'Arkane m'oblige à passer directement à la quête personnelle dans son ensemble. 
> J'espère qu'on pourra reparler de cette fin que je trouve pour le moment la mieux faite des Guild Wars.


Non mais t'as pas à te justifier, t'as le droit d'avoir aimer. Mais ce que tu as écris ne change rien aux énormes carences et à l'ineptie de l'histoire personnelle :

- Des dialogues fourrés à la guimauve et quasiment jamais crédible

- Des histoires sensées être différentes suivant tes choix mais qui sont tellement symétriques que ça en devient risible (j'ai fais les 3 ordres et dès la deuxième fois tu sais tout ce qui va se passer trois quêtes à l'avance) 

- Des blocs de quêtes collés les uns derrières les autres et qui n'ont que peu de rapport et/ou d'incidences entre eux si ce n'est pour te faire rencontre le PnJ X qui t'amener au bloc suivant

- Des morts de PnJ en veux-tu, en voilà parce que manifestement c'est le seul truc qu'Anet connait pour te faire ressentir une émotion envers eux.

- Des PnJ jetables qui ont une durée de vie d'une ou deux quêtes ce qui fait qu'à la fin tu ne sais plus qui est qui et tu ne peux jamais t'attacher à eux. (je compte plus le nombre de fois où on m'a dit "tiens voila X !" et où je me suis dis "Mais c'est qui celui là ?!?")

- Des choix qu'on te présente comme importants à la création de personnage et dont le jeu se contrefout dès le premier tiers passé.

Je pourrais continuer la liste encore longtemps. En terme de construction, l'histoire personnelle de GW 2 c'est le degré zéro du storytelling. Et je me moque totalement de pas être le grand chef qui sauve la planète. Par contre je joue pour suivre MON histoire, et pas celle de l'autre tubercule ou du club des 5. Ils auraient d'ailleurs dû totalement dissocier l'intrigue de Destiny's Edge de l'histoire personnelle, et la cantonner aux donjons.

Je ne veux pas être un héros, je veux être le centre de l'histoire que je joue.

 Anet n'a toujours pas compris que ce doit être l'histoire du joueur qui doit servir de liant tout au long du jeu, et pas celles des PnJ. Si je veux connaître l'histoire d'autres gens, je vais voir un film, je ne joue pas à un jeu de rôle (fusse-t-il en ligne).

----------


## Lee Tchii

A Myron :



Spoiler Alert! 


C'est vrai que la reprise de l'Ile de la Griffe est vraiment décevante. 
C'est la première fois qu'on affronte un dragon. Le déroulement est assez logique. 
Et puis le combat contre le dragon est ... même le Destructeur est plus interessant quoi ! 
Je suis morte en relevant quelqu'un du Prieuré (yavait très très peu de morts) et le temps que je revienne, ils avaient achevé la bête ...

J'ai pas touché de tank mais j'étais aussi heureuse dans l'armure golem que lorsqu'on m'a transformé en super Balthazar pour défoncer des masses de morts vivants !

Je suis totalement d'accord avec Arkane et toi pour les PNJ morts.
On sent bien qu'ils ont voulu rendre tout cela mélodramatique, sauf qu'on les a côtoyé trop peu. 
Cela aurait été mettons bien pire que la fille d'André se soit engagée dans un Ordre et le Pacte pour nous suivre et qu'elle soit morte à Orr sans pouvoir nous rejoindre ! 
Tonn, ça pouvait marcher encore, il a eu plusieurs missions en suivant. Mais les autres ... 
Enfin, entre nous, Tegwen serait morte dans ma partie, j'aurai chouiné comme pour Sierran. 
Ya de très bons personnages dans ce jeu, ils ne sont juste pas assez mis en avant, et noyés dans une masse d'inconnus.

J'essaie de rester objective pour Trahearne, et je suis en partie d'accord avec toi. 
Je ne pense pas, et je crois que c'était une erreur si Anet le voulait, qu'il faille qu'il soit charismatique. 
Trahearne est là dans l'histoire parce qu'il réalise sa Grand Chasse, et que c'est le seul qui sache quelque chose d'Orr. 
Le coté charismatique aurait du être laissé au héros. 
Un érudit nécro qui a passé sa vie dans un endroit aussi pourri que Orr, c'est pas charismatique quoi ! Par contre c'est utile.
Là où je te rejoins moins, c'est que son coté cheaté ne m'a pas dérangé. 
Je reproche justement aux autres PNJ comme les Destiny Edge d'être en carton pâte sans pouvoir et sans saveur. 
Au moins Trahearne ne meurt pas souvent dans les missions. 
Il a des skills de gardiens, mais on peut se dire que c'est Caladbolg qui est cheatée, puisque c'est une branche de l'Arbre Clair lui-même. 
Quand aux golems multiples, Trahearne ne les invoquent qu'une fois. 
Et ça fait 25 ans qu'il combat à Orr, quand nous-même, je le répète, étions bien à l'abri dans nos capitales.



A Arkane :

_- Des dialogues fourrés à la guimauve et quasiment jamais crédibles._
J'ai surtout été choquée des dialogues dans les donjons. Pour moi, ils sont ceux du jeu les plus mal écrits. 
Dans l'histoire personnelle, quand on joue humain, notre personnage est plutôt direct et pas vraiment guimauve ...

_- Des histoires sensées être différentes suivant tes choix mais qui sont tellement symétriques que ça en devient risible._
Je n'ai fait qu'un seul ordre pour le moment. 
En tout cas, les quêtes personnelles de la première partie, qui correspond à la partie raciale, sont très différentes. 

_- Des blocs de quêtes collés les uns derrières les autres et qui n'ont que peu de rapport et/ou d'incidences entre eux si ce n'est pour te faire rencontre le PnJ X qui t'amener au bloc suivant_
Oui et non. Ça dépend. Il y a des enchaînements artificiels et des enchaînements limpides.
 En général en effet, dans un bloc c'est logique, et entre bloc moins naturel.

_- Des morts de PnJ en veux-tu, en voilà parce que manifestement c'est le seul truc qu'Anet connait pour te faire ressentir une émotion envers eux._
Je n'ai pas eu tant de morts que cela ^^'. 
J'ai répondu plus haut à Myron là-dessus. 
Les morts des PNJ en cut-scene niveau logique valent bien celles de ME3 en cut-scene !

_- Des PnJ jetables qui ont une durée de vie d'une ou deux quêtes ce qui fait qu'à la fin tu ne sais plus qui est qui et tu ne peux jamais t'attacher à eux._ 
Je suis d'accord également.
 Trop de personnages, et ceux vraiment construits ne sont pas mis en avant.

_- Des choix qu'on te présente comme importants à la création de personnage et dont le jeu se contrefout dès le premier tiers passé._
Et encore, j'aurai aimé que mes choix de Dieu et d'affinité aient une quelconque influence dans le jeu. 
Genre un sort différent et un bonus aux compétences ... mais non. 
Un peu comme le casque chez les Norns.
 En revanche, en Sylvari, pour le moment, tout est pris en compte.

_Ils auraient d'ailleurs dû totalement dissocier l'intrigue de Destiny's Edge de l'histoire personnelle, et la cantonner aux donjons._
Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord là-dessus. 
C'est sympa de les croiser au tout début de l'histoire. 
En revanche leur histoire dans les donjons est complètement naze. 
Et pas crédible du tout.
Ils auraient surtout dû écrire des histoires en donjons plus sympas.

_Anet n'a toujours pas compris que ce doit être l'histoire du joueur qui doit servir de liant tout au long du jeu, et pas celles des PnJ._
Bah, oui et non, vu que notre histoire commence à peine, et que celle des PNJ est présente depuis longtemps. 
C'était peut-être mieux amené dans GW1 ... 
Disons que la façon dont sont amenés les personnages secondaires est rarement subtile. 
Ce serait plus intelligent de les croiser une première fois et ensuite de proposer de les rappeler, comme Tegwen et Carys par exemple, plutôt que les PNJ qui nous accompagnent les invoquent.

Après GW2 est un MMORPG, et un gros fourre-tout : PvP, W3, PvE ... je suis contente de l'histoire qu'ils ont fourni en version RPG light. 
Et j'espère qu'ils s'amélioreront dans la suite de l'histoire personnelle. 

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un sait si on peut leur faire des suggestions ou des retours ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> D'ailleurs, quelqu'un sait si on peut leur faire des suggestions ou des retours ?


Oui tu peux le faire sur le forum officiel, il y a une section "Histoire Personnelle". J'avais commencé un gros post en relevant tout ce qui n'allait pas et en essayant de proposer des solutions alternatives, mais je ne suis pas encore allé au bout. 

Si tu as le niveau suffisant en anglais, je te conseille de poster directement sur le forum américain. Tu as plus de chances qu'une personne appartenant à une des équipes chargées de l'histoire personnelle le lise. Si tu le postes en français, ça doit passer par Mélanie ou Stéphane et il faut que ton post soit vraiment béton pour qu'ils prennent le temps d'en traduire les grandes lignes pour les devs.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai un très bon niveau anglais à l'écrit, mais en anglais scientifique !
C'est une bonne idée.
Vraiment.
En revanche, j'ignore quel format adopter pour avoir plus de chance d'être lue. Concis et précis ? Analytique ? Mêlée de fan-attitude ?  ::ninja:: 
Peut-être le poster ici en premier pour avoir vos retours ...

----------


## Arkane Derian

> En revanche, j'ignore quel format adopter pour avoir plus de chance d'être lue.


Le principal est que tu sois constructive. Ils acceptent sans problème la critique à partir du moment où tu ne te limites pas à "votre truc, c'est vraiment de la merde". Il faut que tu expliques pourquoi tu as aimé (ou pas aimé) telle ou telle chose et que tu proposes des solutions pour corriger ce qui te semble être un problème.

Il faut savoir que pas mal de gens qui travaillent au QA chez Anet étaient au départ des fans de bases qui s'exprimaient souvent sur les forums de fansites de manière intelligente et pondérée. Ils sont toujours preneur pour des gens avec de bonnes idées.

----------


## Anita Spade

> En revanche, j'ignore quel format adopter pour avoir plus de chance d'être lue. Concis et précis ? Analytique ? Mêlée de fan-attitude ? 
> Peut-être le poster ici en premier pour avoir vos retours ...


Le mieux restant de le faire en bande dessinée, c'est plus facile à lire avec des jolis dessins, à tes crayons!
(ou alors en chanson)
Et oui, poste le ici en premier.

----------


## Aghora

> J'ai un très bon niveau anglais à l'écrit, mais en anglais scientifique !
> C'est une bonne idée.
> Vraiment.
> En revanche, j'ignore quel format adopter pour avoir plus de chance d'être lue. Concis et précis ? Analytique ? Mêlée de fan-attitude ? 
> Peut-être le poster ici en premier pour avoir vos retours ...


Scientifique ? Tu as déjà soumis des articles ou reviewé des articles ? 

Alors essaie le ton de quelqu'un qui sent bien qu'il y a un truc dans ce que tu as vu, que ça peut déboucher sur quelque chose de très intéressant, mais qu'il y a trop d'erreurs ou pas assez d'éléments pour pouvoir considérer ça comme un travail de qualité. Et que les auteurs n'ont qu'à suivre tes recommandations et le truc sera parfait.

Mais j'ai des choses à dire moi aussi sur l'histoire perso.

On va pas aborder la difficulté de certaines quêtes perso hein  ::rolleyes:: . Je crois qu'on a tout dit.

Je me suis pas beaucoup amusé non plus sur la quête perso, pas vraiment impliqué à part un peu au début. Là t'es bien le perso central, même si il y a un des Destiny machin qui nous "chapeaute" un peu. Après, c'est...chiant.

Et pourtant on sent bien qu'ils ont essayé de faire plus de trucs mais on dirait qu'ils ont été trop timides et ont finalement décidé de pas se prendre la tête. Je pense à une quête en particulier 

Spoiler Alert! 


où l'on doit bombarder dans le marais une colonne de morts-vivants (tout le monde ne l'a pas eu, attention)...donc avec les troupes du Pacte on bataille jusqu'à un pont, on installe les mortiers et notre perso ordonne de faire feu...mais ce qu'on a pris pour des morts-vivants étaient en fait des troupes du Pacte ! On y comprend rien, on va voir, la seule survivante est une Charr blessée qui nous engueule et elle a raison. Notre personnage culpabilise, cherche quelqu'un qui a vu la même chose ! Un mec dit "Non j'ai pas regardé chef, j'ai pensé que vous saviez ce que vous faisiez en tant que commandante !". Donc un gros fiasco pour sa première mission en tant que chef, notre perso a douté...mais rassurez vous, ça n'a duré que le temps du dialogue. Même le sous-off qui a plus d'XP se veut compréhensive et nous conseille d'enquêter sur la Charr qui a survécu. Et puis quand on va voir Trahearne "Wesh, j'te fais confiance bro', t'as été manipulé sans doute"...
On aurait pu avoir un truc intéressant, qui nous ferait nous sentir impliqué, mais là ça a peine duré.



Ensuite, les doublages de nos persos sont assez inégaux. C'est souvent dans le même ton. Alors du coup, quand il y a un vrai travail d'acteur, on retient (comme par exemple la quête que j'ai relaté 

Spoiler Alert! 


On y croit quand le perso commence à douter "On a bien vu des morts-vivants...euh...n'est ce pas ? Vous avez bien vu quelque chose Sergent, hein ? Hein ??"

). J'ai aussi trouvé que ma Norne était mieux doublée que les humaines en général.

Mais ce qui tue toute implication c'est la mise en scène des dialogues : avec le décor en arrière plan qui défile et les deux persos qui adoptent la même attitude pour dire "Meurs !" que "Bon ben je vais sortir la poubelle, tu peux remettre un nouveau sac dans la corbeille, chérie ?". Exemple avec le début de Caudecus Manor : après avoir vaincu le premier boss (spoiler ?), Logan qui hurle le nom de SA Reine "ELLE EST MORTE !!"...on entend bien qu'il est super furax (note : le doubleur est aussi celui de Batman dans Arkham Asylum et Arkham City et il se démerde très bien) même si après il est bien ridicule...mais la mise en scène rend tout ça pas crédible (oui t'as l'air vachement en colère coco) ! Une mise en scène à la Mass Effect 3 aurait eu plus d'impact, même si certains diraient que ça fait "trop".

Je n'ai pas fait l'histoire de tout les donjons mais à part peut-être Arah, les dénouements m'ont pas semblé non crédibles.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est quoi cette quête en spoiler là ?  ::o: 
J'ai pas du tout du tout rencontré ça moi ! C'est énorme pourtant !

Arah n'est pas crédible, ça non. Et pour le positionnement face à face, je l'ai souligné également. C'nul. Pas crédible. Et les asuras sont grands. Misère !

Myron, pour la BD ... tu déconnes hein ?  ::o:

----------


## kino128

@ les armures légères pour les femmes : moi je kiffe pas mal le dry bones et celle des vigil, qui sont quand même correctes.
Je me suis acheté toutes les recettes du dry bones pour récupérer les skins... plus tard.
J'aime bien aussi celle de Caudecus, et la "seer" aussi (sauf le pantalon qui est plus classe en version homme).
Vous savez comment on la récupère (hors PVP) ?

----------


## Aghora

> C'est quoi cette quête en spoiler là ? 
> J'ai pas du tout du tout rencontré ça moi ! C'est énorme pourtant !
> 
> Arah n'est pas crédible, ça non. Et pour le positionnement face à face, je l'ai souligné également. C'nul. Pas crédible. Et les asuras sont grands. Misère !
> 
> Myron, pour la BD ... tu déconnes hein ?


Mon perso envoûteur l'a eu, et a suivi l'Ordre des Soupirs. Si ça peut aider.

Crédible c'est trop subjectif, chais pas si ils vont comprendre. Faudra que tu développes. Dire aussi d'éviter les clichés genre le héros se sacrifie (pour rien et pour une raison absurde) et puis il revient comme par hasard genre Deus Ex Machina.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'aime bien aussi celle de Caudecus, et la "seer" aussi (sauf le pantalon qui est plus classe en version homme).


Je te l'aurais dit si tu avais demandé sur un autre sujet. C'est ma un topic de shopping, c'est un topic histoire personnelle ! Rho !

Aghora, ne me rappelle pas ma seule fausse joie de ce donjon !  ::o: 
Et je veux bien le nom de la mission en question, que je fasse des recherches.

----------


## Myron

> Myron, pour la BD ... tu déconnes hein ?


Heu j'ai perdu le fil...la BD? ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pardon Myron, c'est moi qui déconne. C'est une suggestion d'Anita :x

----------


## Narquois

Pour ma part, après avoir joué à SWTOR, je trouve la quête perso très très fade en comparaison et sans intérêt mis à part le gain d'XP.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Pardon Myron, c'est moi qui déconne. C'est une suggestion d'Anita :x


 :haha:  Oui, en effet, c'était moi; et je ne te conseillais pas réellement d'argumenter avec un développeur au moyen de dessins, quoique avec un bon coup de crayon et de l'idée ça pourrait donner un truc sympa et la barrière de la langue n'en serait plus une, mais oui n'hésite pas à poster ton brouillon avant de le leur envoyer, je serai intéressé.

----------


## Aghora

> Et je veux bien le nom de la mission en question, que je fasse des recherches.


Désolé, m'en rappelle plus.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il suffit d'aller dans le jeu, en appuyant sur H, dans la section histoire personnelle, ya le nom de toutes les missions qu'on a fait avec leur description.
Sauf l’Île de la Griffe, bugguée chez moi.

----------


## Aghora

"Traumatisme", voilà.

----------


## Anita Spade

Au delà du manque d'intérêt général qu'a pu éveiller en moi le mode histoire, j'ai tout de même trouvé de très bon moments: oui la quête 

Spoiler Alert! 


où notre personnage doute après avoir atomisé son propre bataillon

, je l'ai faite et j'en ai été agréablement surpris, mais le problème c'est qu'ils se sont arrêtés là, et que cela n'a pas eu plus d'incidences que ça.

Dans la foule de pnj interchangeables qui meurent par pelletés sans me toucher le moins du monde, j'en ai rencontré de vraiment attachants, 

Spoiler Alert! 


à commencer par le Charr amateur de pommes, membre de l'ordre des soupirs, Tybalt Senestre, ou l'artificier asura qui aimait comme moi faire exploser des trucs, leur disparition à eux m'a fait de la peine.



En outre j'avais durant la bêta avancé dans l'histoire personnelle des Charrs pour me retrouver naturellement bloqué, bêta oblige, à un certain point, mais tout cela me semblait extrêmement prometteur et me donnait envie d'en savoir plus.

Au lancement sur le jeu j'ai donc créé un charr ingénieur pour continuer mon histoire, il s'avère que l'une des questions lors du mode création concernait 

Spoiler Alert! 


mon père

, j'avais choisi comme réponse 

Spoiler Alert! 


que nous étions brouillés et qu'il n'était qu'un" gladium déshonoré"

, au fur et a mesure que je progresse dans le scénario,

Spoiler Alert! 


 je finis par le retrouver, hors, il est considéré comme traitre, et on me donne le choix entre l’exécuter ou le faire évader au risque de devenir moi même un paria: sentiment d'urgence, de choix cornélien, de danger pour ma propre vie, tourments quand à savoir si je peux lui faire confiance et lui pardonner,

 en somme une excellente histoire méritant approfondissement... Mais malheureusement, 

Spoiler Alert! 


après avoir du fuir de la citadelle, poursuivi par les gardes, devenu un hors la loi, mon personnage se retrouve dans le bureau du tribun qui m'annonce qu'il passe l'éponge et que je n'avais pas eu tout à fait tord que tout va bien etc... mon père m'annonce qu' il est un espion et qu'il a d'autres missions, puis il pars par un portail asura, 

 "chouette" me dis-je, il y a matière à rebondissements, sans-doute le reverrai-je plus tard et cela aura une incidence sur le dénouement; mais... non, c'est bon, ce bloc de quêtes est terminé, on passe à autre chose, hop hop hop.
 ::|: 

C'est là que j'ai saisi que nos réponses dans le mode création fonctionnaient dans le scénario comme des blocs de quêtes inégales, et qu'ensuite on fait comme si rien n'était et on passe à la suite. 
C'est ça qui m'a déçu, c'est ce manque de cohésion de l'ensemble, il y avait de très bonne idées mais rien d'approfondi.

----------


## Guitou

Coté humain c'est pareil. J'ai perdu ma soeur, tuée par des centaures pendant une patrouille et dont on n'a jamais retrouvé son corps.



Spoiler Alert! 


Durant le début de la quête perso j'enquête sur un complot et je fini par la retrouver. Vivante ! OMFG masseur !!
Du coup je parle avec elle dans une vidéo où les 2 persos se font face, scène poignante où les 2 protagonistes restent à distance, puis ensuite de toooouuuut le jeu je n'en entend plus JAMAIS parler.






> Pour ma part, après avoir joué à SWTOR, je trouve la quête perso très très fade en comparaison et sans intérêt mis à part le gain d'XP.


Oui rien à voir. Si je fais la quête perso de mon reroll c'est bien pour l'XP (et essayer de voir une autre histoire un peu quand même).

Alors que dans SWTOR j'ai fait contrebandier, et là pour le coup de l'épique il y en a et du retournement de situation itou.

----------

